# Been lurking...HERE I AM!



## JessicaJeanXO (Aug 1, 2008)

I post on MUA...i lurked here and finally decided to join, so HOWDY from Texas !


----------



## florabundance (Aug 1, 2008)

hii


----------



## Susanne (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 1, 2008)

I also have been lurking! Happy Friday everyone


----------



## makeupNdesign (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome to the site, to both of you gals


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2008)

welcome girls


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

welcome, love!


----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to you both!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have Fun here!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 12, 2008)

Howdy Ho!! A Big Wave From Wisconsin! Love The Enthusiasm!


----------

